# Free Hotspot/Internet through iPhone?



## SoloSmith (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey all,

Not sure if this is the correct forum or if this isn't a stupidly dumb question, but thought I'd ask 

My father lives in a very remote location and is not able to get the internet via traditional means. Until recently he was using his iPhone 5 as a tethering point which allowed him to use Netflix, Spotify etc. Since then provider Three have decided to limit his tethering bandwith to 2 GB which disappears in a day. He's now pulling out his facial hair through intense boredom.

He has an iPhone 5 and a brand new netbook. Are there any tricks available that would allow him to access the internet or maybe use the laptop as a tethering point? Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont think you will be able to find an unlimited mobile service any longer, three was the last to offer unlimited.

you can get a mobile wifi unit - but that is still limited, and depending on provider , 20MB is the best i can see , most common is 10GB 

we do not allow any Hacks to bypass company restrictions to be posted here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know if traditional includes satellite, so I'll ask: is satellite available and, if so, has it been investigated?


----------

